# #UberMILITARY | Are There Any Military Veterans on the Forum?



## chi1cabby

Our Military Veteran forum members, please take a few minutes to comment on these news articles.
Please either salute Uber for this initiative or dissuade your military brothers for signing up to drive for Uber. Your voice is needed now.
Thank you!

https://news.google.com/news/story?...AJ1GSkn7Yf5uUMfoExx2iD0rL19M&cf=all&scoring=d

http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


----------



## chi1cabby

Are there really no military veterans on this forum?


----------



## UberComic

I'm an honorable veteran of six years in the United States Navy. I can try to comment on some of them.


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you @UberComic ! 
Here is my comment on politico story:

Politico shame on you! Now you are publishing an Uber blog post verbatim https://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary ! This is the height of UberHype! 
I hope that Sec. Gates, Gen. McChrystal et al, did some homework on the real economics of driving for UberX, because the numbers from a driver's POV are not pretty!
I sincerely hope that Veterans who are already driving for Uber will chime in to my question "Would you recommend driving for Uber to your military buddies?"
Here are the views of Veteran UberX drivers on the forum http://UberPeople.net , the largest independent community of ride-sharing drivers on the net.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-c...vers-that-are-vets-in-chicago.458/#post-33204
And here are the opinions of drivers on Uber's car financing program, that it's now going to be foisted on unsuspecting Veterans!
https://uberpeople.net/threads/any-drivers-lease-from-ubers-santander-deal.2953/


----------



## UberComic

Here is what I wrote.

"I'm an honorable veteran of six years in the United States Navy. I was an Uber driver until very recently.

In my opinion the way Uber treats it's drivers is not the way I want to see my fellow Americans who have served our country treated. Driver's pay has been cut three times this year alone to a point where they cannot make a living, while the commission has risen from 5% to 20%. There is no reason for these fare cuts as demand was already steadily increasing due to more word out mouth about Uber. 

Drivers had no say in the fare reductions. All they got was a ridiculous email stating that they should be making more money due to the increased business. Anyone with basic math skills could tell that was untrue. The reality is that most drivers are now making less than minimum wage when you factor in costs from maintenance, insurance, registration, and fuel costs. Since Uber drivers are independent contractors they have to pay higher taxes while Uber is exempt from covering workman's compensation and medical insurance. There is also the reduced value of driver's vehicles from the amount of miles being driven. 

It's sad that most employers these days don't take into account former military service when hiring. I've found this to be true while seeking employment since closing my business last year. Uber will not be an answer to solving unemployment among veterans unless they change their ways."


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you @UberComic !


----------



## Prentiss

Im a vet but uber turned me down.


----------



## chi1cabby

Prentiss said:


> Im a vet but uber turned me down.


Any reason given?


----------



## Emmes

Former AD Navy here and Army National Guard. Still work with uniforms every day as a contractor.


----------



## chi1cabby

Emmes said:


> Former AD Navy here and Army National Guard. Still work with uniforms every day as a contractor.


Sorry Emmes...AD meaning Active Deployment?


----------



## Emmes

Active Duty.


----------



## 556baller

USMC


----------



## chi1cabby

@556baller what would you advise your Marine Corps buddies about driving for Uber in your market?
Thank you!


----------



## Emmes

chi1cabby said:


> @556baller what would you advise your Matinee Corps buddies about driving for Uber in your market?
> Thank you!


United States Matinee Corps .. lmao


----------



## chi1cabby

Emmes said:


> United States Matinee Corps .. lmao


Sorry! It's too smart for my own good Swype keyboard...I will correct it now, thanx!
US Matinee Corps is funny!
Straight out of a likely Monty Python skit! Hahaha!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

US Army 1971-74


----------



## Prentiss

chi1cabby said:


> Any reason given?


Yes. First they said I didn't have enough driving experience because my license was less than a year old. Sent them the D/L from the state I had just moved out of that I had been driving on for 27 years. Then they said my credit report wasn't good enough so I gave up and chose to drive for Lyft.


----------



## chi1cabby

Prentiss said:


> Yes. First they said I didn't have enough driving experience because my license was less than a year old. Sent them the D/L from the state I had just moved out of that I had been driving on for 27 years. Then they said my credit report wasn't good enough so I gave up and chose to drive for Lyft.


Oh Wow!
Where does it say that Uber runs Credit Report checks on applicants?
I've never read that on Uber's website guidance to applicants, and I've heard that from Drivers either. That really is a new one on me! The background check is supposedly for criminal convictions.
Did you see if they actually did a hard pull on Credit Report files?
You can check that on Credit Karma & Credit Sesame Apps or website.


----------



## Prentiss

chi1cabby said:


> Oh Wow!
> Where does it say that Uber runs Credit Report checks on applicants?
> I've never read that on Uber's website guidance to applicants, and I've heard that from Drivers either. That really is a new one on me! The background check is supposedly for criminal convictions.
> Did you see if they actually did a hard pull on Credit Report files?
> You can check that on Credit Karma & Credit Sesame Apps or website.


Dear Consumer:

In reference to your proposal to enter an independent contractor relationship, Rasier Kansas City, MO regrets to inform you that they are unable to further consider your proposal at this time. The decision, in part, is the result of information obtained through the Consumer Reporting Agency identified below.

In accordance with the Fair Credit Reporting Act, you have previously received a copy of this information and a copy of your rights under the Act. You have the right to obtain within 60 days of receipt of this letter a free copy of your consumer report from the Consumer Reporting Agency as identified below, which complies and maintains files on consumers on a nationwide basis.

You have the right to dispute any information contained in the report that you believe may be inaccurate or incomplete by contacting Hirease or, if the report is a credit report, by contacting the credit bureau that furnished the report.

The report was furnished to us by:

Hirease, Inc.
Attn: Applicant Screening
P O Box 2559
Southern Pines NC 28388
(866) 680-3596
I doubt they checked my credit report because I never got a notice in the mail and im pretty sure they are required to send a letter if the check your credit.


----------



## chi1cabby

Prentiss said:


> Dear Consumer:
> 
> In reference to your proposal to enter an independent contractor relationship, Rasier Kansas City, MO regrets to inform you that they are unable to further consider your proposal at this time. The decision, in part, is the result of information obtained through the Consumer Reporting Agency identified below.
> 
> In accordance with the Fair Credit Reporting Act, you have previously received a copy of this information and a copy of your rights under the Act. You have the right to obtain within 60 days of receipt of this letter a free copy of your consumer report from the Consumer Reporting Agency as identified below, which complies and maintains files on consumers on a nationwide basis.
> 
> You have the right to dispute any information contained in the report that you believe may be inaccurate or incomplete by contacting Hirease or, if the report is a credit report, by contacting the credit bureau that furnished the report.
> 
> The report was furnished to us by:
> 
> Hirease, Inc.
> Attn: Applicant Screening
> P O Box 2559
> Southern Pines NC 28388
> (866) 680-3596
> I doubt they checked my credit report because I never got a notice in the mail and im pretty sure they are required to send a letter if the check your credit.


I had requested that Hirease send me a copy of my background report. There was no credit report pulled. I monitor my credit files closely, there was no credit report pulled by Anyone!
Btw I recommend both credit karma and credit Sesame Apps. They are free, accurate and invaluable.


----------



## Bill Feit

Hey all! Viet Nam Vet here. First, I just read Hirese report on a friend of mine who also did not have enough driving history and was rejected. We sent them copy of Nevada 10 year DMV and just got updated Hirese report-No Credit Check on it. Contains: Motor Vehicle Report (driving record), Social Trace (previous addresses), National Criminal Data Base. Can't wait to see if he now gets approved....He is a really old fart so I suspect they will reject him for that! Regarding Uber hiring vets and spouses. Stay Away!! Agree with posts on our not getting treated correctly. Oceanside is home to Camp Pendelton and we have about 13,000 active duty Marines there--spouses number???. First thing I thought when I saw the post was they want to increase revenue through their Vehicle Financing program! Get these poorly paid to buy a new vehicle so wife can drive and supplement????


----------



## Bill Feit

Forgot to say regarding Hirese report--each of the three areas checked will contain a check mark on left side--green means okay, yellow suspect and have not seen any other color at this point.


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you @Bill Feit !


----------



## Oscar Levant

chi1cabby said:


> Our Military Veteran forum members, please take a few minutes to comment on these news articles.
> Please either salute Uber for this initiative or dissuade your military brothers for signing up to drive for Uber. Your voice is needed now.
> Thank you!
> 
> https://news.google.com/news/story?...AJ1GSkn7Yf5uUMfoExx2iD0rL19M&cf=all&scoring=d
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


Navy, got out in 87


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you, @Oscar Levant !
What advice would you give Navy Vets about this UberMilitary initiative?
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-seeks-to-put-veterans-behind-the-wheel/


----------



## 556baller

*Would I recommend Uber to any former service member?* 
Under certain conditions Uber might be something worth doing. Those conditions are; 
1) Uber is not you primary income and your to looking at Ubering as a supplemental income only
2) student 
3) you live in a metro area like LA, New York, San Francisco that has a strong user base
4) this is a last ditch effort to make a money and you can log 50+ hours a week
5) your time and freedom is worth more to you than making a living

*Outside of these very specific conditions I would not recommend working as an UberX driver to any service member, or any person for that matter. *

In the time that I have been driving, I have taken the time to very closely monitor my driving matrix. There are days when you will make upwards of $20/hour, and days when you will fall below $8/hour. Regretfully the majority of the time spent driving falls into the low end of the pay scale. In order to be profitable as a driver it requires that you pay close attention to your local market, operating cost, and several other variables that are completely outside of your control. For example, serious technical issues with the Uber software that prevent you from actually accepting fares which directly effects your income.


----------



## chi1cabby

@556baller Thank you for your insights.

My aim in starting this thread is to gather advice based on experience from Veterans already doing UberX. 
I want to be able to point this thread to other Veterans seeking guidance, and reporters covering UberMilitary.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I use Uber to supplement another income that I have. I can Uber when I want, where I want, and how I want. If another Vet asked me whether s/he should do Uber I would tell them YES as long as it's a supplemental income job or a temporary job until you can find a real one. To depend on Uber, and the management of Uber to assist you in making a reasonable living for any extended period of time is not realistic IMHO. I don't have much confidence in where this company is heading....long term.


----------



## chi1cabby

@Former Yellow Driver thank you!


----------



## Sly

4 years army, 2 years Florida National Guard in an obsolete MOS. I still got a piece of paper that says I can buy a 140k house with no money down, but the banks won't take it. I do get VA medical because I was unemployed and poor and qualified that way for it. I wish I stayed in for a full 20.

What difference does it make whether a driver is a vet or not as to his perspective of the job?


----------



## chi1cabby

Sly, in reality it makes no difference if a driver is a Vet or not as to his experience as a driver in general.
UberMilitary is a special initiative to onboard 50,000 Vets and military spouses in the next 18 months. I thought it would be best if drivers who are Vet themselves, offer their take on this initiative, and advice to Vets that might consider signing up to be drivers.

Please read the blog post and the accompanying article by TravisK & former Defense Secretary Robert Gates before you offer your thoughts on this initiative.
Thank you @Sly !

http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary

http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/09/robert-gates-uber-veterans-111039.html#.VB4ey3Mo7qD


----------



## Sly

I would prefer it if they kept it a secret as to how to become a driver so we can maximize profits for the ones who are currently drivers.


----------



## chi1cabby

Sly Uber wants/needs more drivers in most markets. In some markets, especially the new markets, the demand isn't yet there to keep existing drivers busy.


----------



## Oscar Levant

chi1cabby said:


> Thank you, @Oscar Levant !
> What advice would you give Navy Vets about this UberMilitary initiative?
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-seeks-to-put-veterans-behind-the-wheel/


You're gonna make money is some cities, others not so much. Thing to do is just try it, and see if you like it. I have another source of income, which is seasonal, 
so Uber works for me in that way, and in San Diego, it's very busy. I didnt like the last rate reduction, and I don't think I could weather another one. The rate feels like, " how little can we pay drivers and get away with it" kinda feel, and doesn't make for good driver morale, and to know that the upper management doesn't hear you, or seem to care, is salt on the wound, so to speak. I'm not going to go so far as recommend it, unless you are in dire need of money while you are looking for something better. It's a gig, that's about it. Uber feels like a big cow, and the Uber app are the ****, and they give you only just enough that you won't quit right away, but you are definitely thinking about it. So I guess that makes me a sucker, ( pun intended  )


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you udderly, @Oscar Levant !


----------



## chi1cabby

This is a thread started by @Randy Shear with a YouTube video dedicated to advice for Veterans on UberMilitary:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber...over-18-months-and-a-warning.3953/#post-41753


----------



## KibblesNBitz

chi1cabby said:


> Our Military Veteran forum members, please take a few minutes to comment on these news articles.
> Please either salute Uber for this initiative or dissuade your military brothers for signing up to drive for Uber. Your voice is needed now.
> Thank you!
> 
> https://news.google.com/news/story?...AJ1GSkn7Yf5uUMfoExx2iD0rL19M&cf=all&scoring=d
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary


I'm a veteran of the Marine Corps, and I'm upset to see that Uber is now targeting veterans. It's bad enough that they exploit their drivers, but now they want to do so to vets!? They have some serious balls to do that and act like its a positive thing. I'm about two seconds away from going to Kalanicks house and PT'ing his ass. Oorah lol


----------



## Realityshark

Interesting thread..... I didn't know that Uber was "targeting" vets as potential drivers. I tend to follow my gut and it usually takes me down the right path. Why does I this feel wrong to me? As I read this thread, why is my gut saying WTF? I don't really know, it just does. My gut felt the same way when I started getting Uber messages that they would "help" me get a new car. Having a new car note tied to Uber obviously would obviously take away the freedom to drive when I wanted to drive aspect away for me. This feels quite opportunistic to me.


----------



## graphicgenie

I would recommend using USAA Savings Bank for leasing or buying a vehicle at a much reasonable rate depending on your credit before Uber Vehicle Financing program which is for suckers. Cant believe UberMilitary sounds like a good idea until you realize their intention is to sucker them in with low pay on a high end vehicle at least put in a reasonable program for the vets who swear on their lives to protect you and your family scumbags.


----------



## chi1cabby

@graphicgenie thank you!


----------



## chi1cabby

This thread made into this blog...online paper...?

*Informed Veterans*

*http://paper.li/renagades/1336005028#!all



















*


----------



## chi1cabby

Thank you all for your service to our nation.
Thank you all for contributing to this thread that was started so that vets who are considering #UberMilitary, to do so with their eyes wide open.

@UberComic @Emmes @556baller @Prentiss @Former Yellow Driver @Bill Feit @Sly @Oscar Levant @KibblesNBitz @graphicgenie, and @SgtMurphy @Randy Shear for contributing elsewhere.

Thankfully all!


----------



## MKEUber

The link just brings us to the front page. Can't find an article about Uber on there. Do you have the link to the article?


----------



## chi1cabby

And thank you too @MKEUber !


You have to hit "load more" a few times, then you'll see it. This thread is the article.


----------



## SgtMurphy

What a joke UberMilitary is. They don't just want _something _for nothing, they want _everything _for nothing! How the hell do they get off using imagery that men and women have died for just to put the idea out there that they're helping Veterans by putting them behind the wheel on uber, and the only place they give any commission waver is Chicago, and ONLY because there was direct Political pressure applied. 
They should be stopped from using our sacred ****ing symbols, and no Veterans should advertise for them. 
Oh and, just because this Uber thing has flown off-base, just count up all of your Constitutional Rights when you're in Uniform and on a secured Military installation: 
Zero Point Zero
The Generals, Colonels and all their MP's will have no problem coming down on that ass for a full ban because they don't want any trouble and they have no profit in it for them to let your Lance Corporal/Private/Seaman/Airman/Junior Coastie ass driving around for extra cash, when you should be praying to Chesty Puller and Cleaning your rifle or something.

Profiteers on this (to be failed) venture:

TravTrav (May his face be eaten by Monkeys and may he catch Sepsis) 
Secretary Gates (How ****ing dare YOU, sir!?) 
Santander Bank (Bienvenido a Estados Unidos ******bags)


----------



## Sly

I'm a veteran who works for Uber, but I don't think that was pertinent in their hiring decision.


----------



## chi1cabby

One thing that struck me as very odd about TravisK's assertion on CBS This Morning interview, was that Uber had thousands & thousands of Uber Drivers. And that veterans do very well as Uber Drivers. They excel at it. Yet in Uber's application , and driver profile, there is no special designation of one's military service status.
Is it another case of TravisK just making up facts.
The only veterans special recruitment that took place before #UberMilitary was in Chicago.

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/uber-seeks-to-put-veterans-behind-the-wheel/


----------



## KeJorn

chi1cabby said:


> Our Military Veteran forum members, please take a few minutes to comment on these news articles.


USMC (1992-1997)
Personally, as a company, I would not recommend Uber to anyone. Uber has lost my respect.

However with that said, sometimes a few hundred $ is enough to keep you afloat until you find something else.
So I would not turn someone away from Uber that needed a means to make some money, even if it's unlikely they will earn a decent living from it.
It could certainly supplement their income in a more flexible manner than having a part time job with specific hours. So in that respect, it can be very useful due to the flexibility.
At least it is something. Some Uber drivers sign up with Lyft and SideCar simultaneously, and thus anyone else could do the same and they may even find other ways to make the most of this opportunity.

Anyone joining Uber should use caution and be aware of the downsides in order to make an educated decision on whether it is worth their efforts.
Driver relations is a valid concern, since Uber generally takes a very closed lip/behind doors approach to dealing with their drivers. For a company that tries to distance themselves from the taxi cab mentality, responsibilities, and operational requirements, Uber seems to have no problem taking more and more profits from their drivers and then claiming that their drivers still have it better than most cabbies. Not a very wise tactic if you want to convince the government that you should not have to follow the same rules as taxis. In addition, new drivers should be aware that Uber will micromanage completed rides (refunding fares without driver input) and drastically cut fares (driver income) even when it sharply contradicts the marketing examples they used to recruit those drivers a few months prior.

Just give them the facts and let them make up their own mind.


----------



## chi1cabby

@KeJorn thank you!

Uber wants Veterans to sign up for its Santander lease financing program if they do not have a qualifying car. Do you have any advice on Veterans signing up new cars through Uber Santander partnership?


----------



## KeJorn

chi1cabby said:


> Uber wants Veterans to sign up for its Santander lease financing program if they do not have a qualifying car. Do you have any advice on Veterans signing up new cars through Uber Santander partnership?




Well I guess that depends on their financial stability.
If they are an active military family with their military pay still coming in and could afford that payment, regardless whether they are driving or not; AND if the Santander lease is better than what they can get through military-based credit unions like Navy Federal, etc... then sure, go for it.

If not, then they need to look at their schedules and see how much time they could actually devote to driving (esp if active duty, and one of the parents may be deployed; and/or they have small kids - it could get tricky without other family support nearby).

They should certainly take caution agreeing to a lease if they are just starting out with Uber and expect Uber to be their sole income. That would not be wise and could easily backfire on them.
Lyft's special SUV drivers could give some advise on that I bet (what a mess that was).


----------



## KeJorn

SgtMurphy said:


> ...let your Lance Corporal/Private/Seaman/Airman/Junior Coastie ass driving around for extra cash, *when you should be praying to Chesty Puller and Cleaning your rifle or something*.


LOL - I just about died when I read that...


----------



## MKEUber

KeJorn said:


> Well I guess that depends on their financial stability.


No it doesn't. It is a horrible deal no matter what someone's financial stability is. As a matter of fact, the better someone's is, the worse deal it is because you end up paying such a high interest rate on the deal.

So someone that has poor financial stability puts themselves in a situation where they are fighting to work enough hours to pay the lease payment every week (not to mention making enough for food and shelter) and those with great financial stability end up paying thousands and thousands of dollars more for a car during their lease than they could get under a normal lease program.


----------



## MKEUber

Avi Asher-Schapiro said:


> Is there anyone on this forum who was recruited to Uber through UberMILITARY or who is a vet that started driving for Uber recently? I'm a journalist doing a story on UberMILITARY for The Verge. Please be in touch if you or anyone you know would be willing to talk about their experiences. I am interested in telling stories of Uber drivers and letting you be heard.


I did not join Uber specifically through UberMILITARY (still not sure what that program even means since they hire anybody with a pulse, relatively clean record, and a working car that meets their standards), but I did join shortly after retiring from the Air Force a couple months ago as a source of supplemental income. I will be happy to help out in any way if you need it.


----------



## KeJorn

MKEUber said:


> "@KeJorn, "Well I guess that depends on their financial stability." No it doesn't. It is a horrible deal no matter what someone's financial stability is. As a matter of fact, the better someone's is, the worse deal it is because you end up paying such a high interest rate on the deal.


I did clarify my statement with the following:
_"AND if the Santander lease is better than what they can get through military-based credit unions like Navy Federal, etc... then sure, go for it."_

Anyone that signed a 4+ year contract to join one of the branches in the military, ought to know the "buyer beware" mentality. We were often warned of scams targeting new enlistees. This is no different and like I stated earlier, I do not recommend Uber to anyone. Anyone agreeing to the lease deal, should take the hard lesson learned by Lyft Plus drivers to heart (those who purchased the Lyft SUVs for $35,000 then were stuck without Plus rates.)

_
_


----------



## chi1cabby

Introducing: UberMILITARY:


----------



## KeJorn

chi1cabby said:


> Introducing: UberMILITARY:


Good for those people they featured (though the one lady works for Uber).
Can't help but feel like the 'Kool Aid' is strong within them... 

But hey, if it works for them, great.


----------



## SgtMurphy

KeJorn said:


> Good for those people they featured (though the one lady works for Uber).
> Can't help but feel like the 'Kool Aid' is strong within them...
> 
> But hey, if it works for them, great.


They absolutely had to have made their dough when the rates were decent


----------



## chi1cabby

It always is in the beginning. But down the line it dawns on them that they are running their cars into the ground while make minimum wage level earnings.
That being said, it can still be a decent gig for part-time drivers who work the busy hours. But doing this full time as your main source of income, no way! And buying a new car to do this full time, esp through Santander financing, Hell NO!


----------



## chi1cabby

I'm going on YouTube to post a link to this thread in comments on popular #UberMilitary videos.


----------



## MKEUber

SgtMurphy said:


> They absolutely had to have made their dough when the rates were decent


And probably got paid a fair sum to spout this bullshit on this video. Can't blame them personally.


----------



## Emmes

chi1cabby said:


> I had requested that Hirease send me a copy of my background report. There was no credit report pulled. I monitor my credit files closely, there was no credit report pulled by Anyone!
> Btw I recommend both credit karma and credit Sesame Apps. They are free, accurate and invaluable.


[email protected]

During the process of applying to be an Independent Transportation Provider for Rasier Indy, you requested a copy of your background report. Rasier Indy may process your background report in two stage
Jul 15
During the process of applying to be an Independent Transportation Provider for Rasier Indy, you requested a copy of your background report. Rasier Indy may process your background report in two stages, therefore you may receive more than one copy of your report.

If either report contains any information that is inaccurate or incomplete, please contact us at 866-680-3596. You may dispute the completeness or accuracy of any information in the report by contacting Hirease. Upon notice from you of a dispute, a re-verification will be made unless there are reasonable grounds to believe the dispute is frivolous or irrelevant. If parts of the report are deleted or changed because of this re-verification, you and Rasier Indy will receive a corrected report.

I received a .doc report with this email that checked my DRIVING RECORD, SOCIAL TRACE, SEX OFFENDER RECORD, FELONY/MISDEMEANOR .


----------



## chi1cabby

Emmes said:


> I received a .doc report with this email that checked my DRIVING RECORD, SOCIAL TRACE, SEX OFFENDER RECORD, FELONY/MISDEMEANOR .


That's exactly what my Hirease report was too!



Prentiss said:


> they said my credit report wasn't good enough so I gave up and chose to drive for Lyft.


But @Prentiss said Uber turned him down based on his credit report. I checked my Hirease report, and they never pulled my credit report.


----------



## timmyolo

lets stay on topic girls...
USMC 82-86
no
not only no, but hell no
now as to someone that is desperate? i would recommend, but with warnings.
but uber exploiting our veterans and dependent spouses...
thats unconscionable

very good point chi1cabby came up with, if there is no way of telling uber whether you are a vet or not, how travis know how many vet drivers there are?
and wouldnt it be funny to find when they first said veteran drivers, they meant drivers that had prior driving experience


----------



## Prentiss

I re-applied for Uber yesterday with a different E-mail and this time I checked the box that I would like a copy of my background check. The only convections I have was traffic misdemeanor like 20 yrs ago. I had good enough credit to buy a new car 4 months ago. So we will see what happens this time. I think they just got lazy last time.
I don't think the care if your a vet because they never ask when you apply.


----------



## SgtMurphy

I bet words already come down that 50,000 is a laughable number and I know they haven't got anybody at their barebones offices checking military docs....
*Now for something completely different:
For those of you that my have already filed taxes for their income, can you put a percentage on the money that Uncle Sam takes? *I'd like to know so that I can quantify it by the week. I know I should be filing quarterly estimates, but I haven't got around to it because I'm a lazy American working 6 days a week. 
*P.P.S*
I have been making BANK lately, the tip sign and my top flight UberX services make shit happen. I hate to brag (no I don't, nobody does) but really I just can't recommend the sign that UberPissed posted up more than I already have.
Last night:
6 Hours, $60+ in Tips. Cash. YES! 
How do I tag UberPissed on this shit? I made a variation on his sign, and here's a neat trick: 
Light the sign up at night, where in major markets you can make more money with less traffic


----------



## chi1cabby

SgtMurphy said:


> I know I should be filing quarterly estimates,


Sarge if you started Uberring after the beginning of this year, you are okay not to send in your quarterly estimated payments to The IRS this year.


----------



## SgtMurphy

chi1cabby said:


> Sarge if you started Uberring after the beginning of this year, you are okay not to send in your quarterly estimated payments to The IRS this year.


Word. What's the percentage when all is said and done? Ballpark


----------



## SgtMurphy

I know the Government just wants to wet their beak.


----------



## chi1cabby

SgtMurphy said:


> Word. What's the percentage when all is said and done? Ballpark


Sarge first you'll have to calculate your Schd C income. Then you'll have to set aside about 15% to pay into Social Security (IRS Schd SE). Then using the 2014 1040 you'll calculate your Adjusted Gross Income. Then subtract the standard deductions from AGI to get your Taxable Income. Then you'll find what taxes you pay on your TI.

Self Employment Tax + actual income tax - any credits (like EITC) is what you'll send in.

If you set aside about 20 percent of your Schd C Income, you should be good.


----------



## chi1cabby

SgtMurphy said:


> Ballpark


This maybe a good resource for tracking income and taxes. Some forum members are using it.

http://sherpashare.com


----------



## timmyolo

sherpas hare? they got rabbits in Nepal?


----------



## chi1cabby

@Avi Asher-Schapiro

https://uberpeople.net/threads/anybody-here-done-the-uber-financing.4848/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-offers-special-financing-lease-to-indianapolis.4433/#post-51927

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-beware-santander-financing-for-all-uber-drivers.3954/page-3

https://uberpeople.net/threads/has-uber-decativated-lease-drivers.3624/#post-38435

https://uberpeople.net/threads/financing-a-new-camry-hybrid.2157/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-promotion-in-chicago.2061/#post-18964

https://uberpeople.net/threads/just-got-a-text-from-uber.2194/#post-21751

https://uberpeople.net/threads/referral-bonus-and-purchasing-a-new-car-with-uber.1069/#post-20784


----------



## chi1cabby

@Avi Asher-Schapiro forum members @Dave , @yoursonlymine 
have purchased cars through Santander.


----------



## Prentiss

Hello
My name is Prentiss Rh#$s and I applied to be a partner with you on 10/08/2014. This is my second time applying and I am eager to drive for you. I would like to add that I have driven for Lyft for the last 2 1/2 months and ave 178 rides in with a 4.89 Rating and a 100% acceptance rate. I would also like to mention a am a veteran from the armed forces, I read some were that Uber had a good reputation for hiring Vets. I hope this will help in you determining on your choice for making me a partner.
Thank you My Email to uber.
Aimée G. (Uber)
Oct 13 13:55
Hi Prentiss,
Your documents are just pending while our team reviews them- no need to worry about this, as it looks like you've uploaded them all correctly. Hang tight while we review and we'll reach out to you if there are any issues.
All the best,
Aimee G.
Uber 
Partner Support Site Ubers response


----------



## chi1cabby

@Avi Asher-Schapiro @Former Yellow Driver
I think Uber is now desperately, & retroactively, trying to gather any data to back the UberMilitary claims it has already made!
The fact of the matter is that till now Uber has absolutely ZERO data to back up its numbers on how many drivers have Military Service background, and what their relative performance is on the Uber platform!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/great-news-for-se-florida.5352/#post-62593


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UberComic said:


> Here is what I wrote.
> 
> "I'm an honorable veteran of six years in the United States Navy. I was an Uber driver until very recently.
> 
> In my opinion the way Uber treats it's drivers is not the way I want to see my fellow Americans who have served our country treated. Driver's pay has been cut three times this year alone to a point where they cannot make a living, while the commission has risen from 5% to 20%. There is no reason for these fare cuts as demand was already steadily increasing due to more word out mouth about Uber.
> 
> Drivers had no say in the fare reductions. All they got was a ridiculous email stating that they should be making more money due to the increased business. Anyone with basic math skills could tell that was untrue. The reality is that most drivers are now making less than minimum wage when you factor in costs from maintenance, insurance, registration, and fuel costs. Since Uber drivers are independent contractors they have to pay higher taxes while Uber is exempt from covering workman's compensation and medical insurance. There is also the reduced value of driver's vehicles from the amount of miles being driven.
> 
> It's sad that most employers these days don't take into account former military service when hiring. I've found this to be true while seeking employment since closing my business last year. Uber will not be an answer to solving unemployment among veterans unless they change their ways."


Cool!


----------



## U-b-er what?

chi1cabby said:


> Sly, in reality it makes no difference if a driver is a Vet or not as to his experience as a driver in general.
> UberMilitary is a special initiative to onboard 50,000 Vets and military spouses in the next 18 months. I thought it would be best if drivers who are Vet themselves, offer their take on this initiative, and advice to Vets that might consider signing up to be drivers.
> 
> Please read the blog post and the accompanying article by TravisK & former Defense Secretary Robert Gates before you offer your thoughts on this initiative.
> Thank you @Sly !
> 
> http://blog.uber.com/ubermilitary
> 
> http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/09/robert-gates-uber-veterans-111039.html#.VB4ey3Mo7qD


When Uber faildd in its public relations campaign several weeks ago, which targeted our nation's teachers, their insulting comments caused an uproar across the country against Uber's blatant disrespect for our educators.

Now, they are out to disrespect and exploit military veterans. This is the same tactic, which plays on the emotions of people and the ignorance of many people who don't care to understand what Uber is trying to achieve.

I'm a 10yr. Veteran - US Airborne Infantry.

This company will exploit our inaction. Therefore, it is important that we educate as many people as possible about the reality that we are facing, and bring as many people into understanding so they can also educate others.


----------



## chi1cabby

Uber's Exeter vehicle finance/lease program at work:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2jxhze


----------



## Jimmy Lee Hagerty

USAF 1964-1972 Thank you for your service all who responded. (especially the grunts)


----------



## C. Johnson

1999-2011 (United States Army) 92Y....HOOOAHHH!!!


----------



## StephenJBlue

Army, Air Assault, 101st. 1985-1989 11H *Grunt*


----------



## Route9

Persian Gulf war
Saudi Arabia, Kuwait 90-91
181 engineers, VIIth Corps, Army


----------



## Worcester Sauce

Route9 said:


> Persian Gulf war
> Saudi Arabia, Kuwait 90-91
> 181 engineers, VIIth Corps, Army


Kick Ass !!! ps how's the driving going? I have not driven in Worcester in a while.


----------



## johnywinslow

92nd mp batt. us Army south com.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber is recruiting 50,000 veterans as drivers*
*But are these vets getting taken for a ride?*
By Avi Asher-Schapiro
@Avi Asher-Schapiro on @uberpeople.net

http://www.theverge.com/2014/11/4/7150225/uber-is-recruiting-50000-veterans


----------



## CHIranian joo

Sounds like probably a big sponsorship deal at the Marine Corps Ball this year cuz well jarheads like to get hammered..


----------



## CHIranian joo

It's hard to hide, people ask questions and love stories. Knowing my dd214 will earn more will suck me in more.
Consideration was given to a lease options but with winter looming no sesnse jumping on a sinking ship.


----------



## Prentiss

Finally got on with Uber.
13 yrs Army National Guard
1yr Active duty Operation noble Eagle


----------



## Route9

Worcester Sauce said:


> Kick Ass !!! ps how's the driving going? I have not driven in Worcester in a while.


Hey Sauce...
I did ~5 hours over the weekend. Grossed $131, netted $107. Met some off broadway performers, and helped a bunch of College kids get to the Halloween Outlet or bars. I avoided the later drunk time, and gave a cute CPA a ride to Boston.

I get a lot of surprised reactions when I tell them I'm a biochemist. But then I tell them I'm a single dad trying to make ends meet and they're all understanding and stuff... I've done a half dozen rides or more and still have a 5 star rating, which I didn't expect. Maybe no one has rated me yet? Worcester is a college town with bars and restaurants everywhere so I'm gonna stick to mostly Thurs, Fri Saturday nights.


----------



## G. Marco

Navy boot camp 10/1980 - Ret 10/2000. Started Ubering as an income supplement Oct 20th and been working Thurs, Fri, and Sat about 20 hrs. Hollowing weekend I grossed aprox $500 and netted $350 ish. 
Just got a text from Uber conducting a survey about Military Service, guess they want to count us, already with Uber as part of the 50k recruitment push.


----------



## ChrisInABQ

US Navy active 11 years. Separated from service over 10 years ago, so not a recently separated vet. Most of my thoughts on the matter have already been stated in one reply or another. But to add my two cents, I would only recommend UberX for vets under certain conditions.

First of all, it should only be a supplemental income, such as a part-time gig while using one's GI Bill to get their degree, or just for extra cash on weekends and such. I feel, however, that this recruitment is to get recently separated vets who are having difficultly finding work and who will be doing this full-time. This is not what I would recommend as "career" for any vet, as you are worth so much more to the right employer. If it's just to fill the time until full-time, permanent employment is secured, then I'd be okay with it.

Additionally, if a transitioning vet has secured a full-time job, maybe for less money than they're used to, and are thinking about Ubering part-time, I do not recommend it. Transitioning into the civilian world demands a lot of attention and personal resources, and trying to drive late nights on the weekends will likely take away from your contributions you should be making to your new employer. Once you're settled and established, then a part-time Uber gig is a good idea.

As far as the financing, I don't consider the Uber arrangement with Santander a predatory arrangement, but certainly not the best deal that one can likely get. As previously mentioned, going through Navy Federal or USAA would be ideal. But if you can't, I guess you could use this Uber special lease program, however I would never do it personally. The idea of providing "ride-shares" through Uber or Lyft is that you're using the vehicle that you already have to make some extra money. Going into this arrangement to lease a car that meets Uber's standards just doesn't sound like a good idea as neither of these companies are on good legal standing and likely could get shutdown, even if only temporarily (such as K.C. or Houston). How are you going to make that payment?

Summary:

New vet students looking to make extra cash...go for it!
Looking for at least some type of income while transitioning, sure, but don't let it hinder your search for an actual job.
Settled and established at your new full-time job and looking to supplement a bit...yes, but know where your priorities are (your full-time job).
Santander lease option...I can't really recommend it in good faith because it doesn't seem to make sense.

This moonlighting gig works great for me. I make in one Friday or Saturday night what it took a full weekend to make at Lowe's (my previous 2nd job) and I actually enjoy this. I'm only six weeks into this, so maybe the newness will wear off, but I really do think it's what you make of it.


----------



## chi1cabby

@G. Marco & @ChrisInABQ thank you for service and your advice posts on #UberMilitary.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Former Secretary Robert Gates on recruiting veterans*

*http://www.marketplace.org/topics/business/former-secretary-robert-gates-recruiting-veterans*


----------



## Mohammad Hussain Liace

does uber reimburse your vehicle inspection if you're a vet?


----------



## C. Johnson

did any of the vets besides myself get the UberMilitary Email...with coupons for free uber rides, and 10$ off on Movie Tickets????


----------



## getemtheresafely

20yrs active duty USAF retired 1981-2001
Photo/Sensor Technician


----------



## troubleinrivercity

ChrisInABQ said:


> As far as the financing, I don't consider the Uber arrangement with Santander a predatory arrangement, but certainly not the best deal that one can likely get


It is. No one should ever agree to it. People who have should seek legal counsel.
It's a weekly lease for the price of some monthlies. You have to drive 60+ hours to make it even survivable. Where is the confusion. The forum long found the correct answer to the question, "Should I let Uber help me buy a car on no-credit?". The answer is a hard NO. Used hybrid on cash or bank loan.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

C. Johnson said:


> did any of the vets besides myself get the Uber Military Email...with coupons for free uber rides, and 10$ off on Movie Tickets????


Yep but I'm sure there's fine small writing that says "Happy to help" Thank you for service, here's little gift drive more for Uber."


----------



## C25A1guy

USMC 10 years as cannon fodder. Hehehe


----------



## timmyolo

oorah!


----------



## Guest

C25A1guy said:


> USMC 10 years as cannon fodder. Hehehe


Uber Driver 1st class ..been cannon fodder for 5months ooohrah

In all seriousness though thanks for Service to the country! #Merica


----------



## chi1cabby

And Hiring Our Heroes is still pushing #UberMILITARY on Veterans!


----------



## BlkGeep

USAF May 00-May 03 

No combat, sent lots of shit there though C17 base, watched the planes fly away, went and got trashed, repeat. Air Force was a drunken mess when I was in, every shop had parties all day Friday, was awesome. Brother stayed in, says it's much more serious these days. Think that happens in non war times. Worked hard, played hard. Don't need or want anybody's thanks.


----------



## MKEUber

Can't believe Uber is still t trying to exploit Veterans. The last thing a Veteran needs after serving in the military is being suckered into a job, that after the latest rate cuts, would be working at an overall loss.


----------



## nicoj36

Air Force National Guard. Forget Uber!!! Unless you wanna lose money


----------



## UberHustla

The scumbag car dealer move just outside of the military bases is to sell these young soldiers cars for insane interest %'s because they don't know any better. Sound familiar?


----------



## KeJorn

UberHustla said:


> The scumbag car dealer move just outside of the military bases is to sell these young soldiers cars for insane interest %'s because they don't know any better. Sound familiar?


Yep.. sounds like Jacksonville, NC...


----------



## timmyolo

ooorah, KeJorn...


----------



## mel

Jarhead..8 long years (3/8 2ndMARDIV)
Army....9 long years and still in (CAARNG)
3 long combat deployments...


----------



## timmyolo

hopefully you can still get to your retirement and collect that pension


----------



## arto71

*UBERMILITARY: 10,000 STRONG AND COUNTING*
FEBRUARY 19, 2015
POSTED BY MOLLY

Earlier this month we reached an important milestone for our UberMILITARY initiative - more than 10,000 members of the military community have signed up to drive on the Uber platform.

From recently transitioned veterans to reservists to military spouses, these 10,000 strong have taken advantage of the flexibility and earning potential of the Uber platform and have earned over $18 million and driven 11,469,940 miles since September. With the help and support of our veteran service organization partners such as Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans of America (IAVA), Bob Woodruff Foundation, Hiring Our Heroes, Blue Star Families, and others we will continue to strengthen our commitment and identify new and innovative ways to partner with the military community.

_"UberMILITARY is a great program for our men and women veterans who have given us their all. It allows each veteran the flexibility they need to tailor their work level to their unique needs and situation. Uber has recognized the value of onboarding our nation's talented and dedicated veterans onto its platform and is is seeking to expand the number of veterans in every city!"_

_Lieutenant General Kathleen Gainey, USA (Ret.)_

_Deputy Commander, United States Transportation Command (2011-2013)_



Since launching our UberMILITARY initiative, we've met thousands of partners who have shared their stories of how driving with Uber has had an impact on their life.

_Joshua, uberX partner in Chicago_

_"Thanks to the UberMILITARY program, my life has changed financially. I am a disabled Veteran and after many surgeries&#8230;each day is a new challenge not knowing how I will feel. I cannot hold down a regular job on scheduled hours. If not for this program, my house would have been foreclosed on shortly and my family in a bad place. I am a new man with a stronger outlook now, and am learning how to live disabled with a great company backing me and their support."_

_Preston, uberX partner in Houston_

_"I signed for Uber to make a little extra cash in between hitches at my current job which I work offshore 28 days on and then have 28 days off. I also signed up because its new and exciting and will add greatly to job flexibility in the current economy."_

FRONT PAGE,PRESS,UBER NEWS /


----------



## Rich Brunelle

arto71 said:


> *UBERMILITARY: 10,000 STRONG AND COUNTING*
> FEBRUARY 19, 2015
> POSTED BY MOLLY
> 
> Earlier this month we reached an important milestone for our UberMILITARY initiative - more than 10,000 members of the military community have signed up to drive on the Uber platform.
> 
> From recently transitioned veterans to reservists to military spouses, these 10,000 strong have taken advantage of the flexibility and earning potential of the Uber platform and have earned over $18 million and driven 11,469,940 miles since September. With the help and support of our veteran service organization partners such as Iraq and Afghanistan Veterans of America (IAVA), Bob Woodruff Foundation, Hiring Our Heroes, Blue Star Families, and others we will continue to strengthen our commitment and identify new and innovative ways to partner with the military community.
> 
> _"UberMILITARY is a great program for our men and women veterans who have given us their all. It allows each veteran the flexibility they need to tailor their work level to their unique needs and situation. Uber has recognized the value of onboarding our nation's talented and dedicated veterans onto its platform and is is seeking to expand the number of veterans in every city!"_
> 
> _Lieutenant General Kathleen Gainey, USA (Ret.)_
> 
> _Deputy Commander, United States Transportation Command (2011-2013)_
> 
> 
> 
> Since launching our UberMILITARY initiative, we've met thousands of partners who have shared their stories of how driving with Uber has had an impact on their life.
> 
> _Joshua, uberX partner in Chicago_
> 
> _"Thanks to the UberMILITARY program, my life has changed financially. I am a disabled Veteran and after many surgeries&#8230;each day is a new challenge not knowing how I will feel. I cannot hold down a regular job on scheduled hours. If not for this program, my house would have been foreclosed on shortly and my family in a bad place. I am a new man with a stronger outlook now, and am learning how to live disabled with a great company backing me and their support."_
> 
> _Preston, uberX partner in Houston_
> 
> _"I signed for Uber to make a little extra cash in between hitches at my current job which I work offshore 28 days on and then have 28 days off. I also signed up because its new and exciting and will add greatly to job flexibility in the current economy."_
> 
> FRONT PAGE,PRESS,UBER NEWS /


It is bad enough that Uber has dragged the non-military worker down to poverty level, now they are doing it to the vets. Uber sucks more and more with each passing day.


----------



## arto71

Rich Brunelle said:


> It is bad enough that Uber has dragged the non-military worker down to poverty level, now they are doing it to the vets. Uber sucks more and more with each passing day.


One would think it would've been good PR 
Move if they charge 10% or some low commission to our Veterans but this is the 
Fuber we're talking about.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

It is just another Uber abuse in a long line of many.


----------



## nutzareus

arto71 said:


> One would think it would've been good PR
> Move if they charge 10% or some low commission to our Veterans but this is the
> Fuber we're talking about.


Fuber Houston at one point late last summer had a promotion where their veterans did get 10% commission rate for a short period of time as a "gesture of appreciation" I cannot endorse UberMILITARY in its current condition as a veteran myself, it does nothing extra and just fake PR, not to mention exploiting underemployed or unemployed veterans. I highly recommend veterans look elsewhere.


----------



## TeleSki

USMC, non-combat vet. 89-92. Was in during the Gulf War, but I was in the Gulf of Mexico, not the Persian Gulf.

I don't know that I'd recommend Uber. Short-term or as a part-time gig for some cash, maybe. It works for me right now, as I just need a little extra cash-flow, and don't mind trading some equity, for some short-term cash, until I get my raise that I've been waiting 10 months for, at my primary job. If you go in with open eyes, it can be beneficial in the short run.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber's preferred car-loan partner has been illegally respossessing veterans' cars*
By forum's @Avi Asher-Schapiro 
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8113881/santander-uber-car-loan-illegal-repossession-veteran-cars*


----------



## nutzareus

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's preferred car-loan partner has been illegally respossessing veterans' cars*
> By forum's @Avi Asher-Schapiro
> *http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/26/8113881/santander-uber-car-loan-illegal-repossession-veteran-cars*


Didn't I just say on Sunday to all drivers especially veterans to avoid this Santander loan shark? Fuber scumbags!


----------



## Uzcaliber

They should come up with UberPolitician too


----------



## chi1cabby

*ANNOUNCING: UBERMILITARY FAMILIES COALITION & UBERMILITARY DIRECTOR*
*http://blog.uber.com/UberMILITARYFamilies*


----------



## TeleSki

I got that e-mail. I was thinking of responding that we can help our military drivers by increasing rates and adding a tip option. That would be the best way to help.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Uber and military are two words that should be worlds apart. To think one day that uber would have it's own gestapo, is not a pleasant thought.


----------



## nutzareus

chi1cabby said:


> *ANNOUNCING: UBERMILITARY FAMILIES COALITION & UBERMILITARY DIRECTOR*
> *http://blog.uber.com/UberMILITARYFamilies*


I replied to Todd Bowers via Twitter: "Congratulations on this initiative. How about giving VERIFIED VETERANS a break on the 20% driver commissions?"

Also, with current published ISIS threat, how do Uber drivers access military bases? Many are getting the boot, unable to pick up or drop off unless they are outside the gate. All of this is all bullshit as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> It does indeed. Someone had mentioned uberpolitician in an earlier post.. ;well I wouldn't be surprised if the uber loving politicians had their own private uber site, discussing ways to get around all the regulations, and how to conquer las vegas etc.


Ya know, speaking purely pragmatically, we really do have to tip our hats to Las Vegas. Uber has a way of handing out shit sandwiches and calling them caviar. Vegas wasn't falling for it.


----------



## Lidman

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, speaking purely pragmatically, we really do have to tip our hats to Las Vegas. Uber has a way of handing out shit sandwiches and calling them caviar. Vegas wasn't falling for it.


I'm glad Vegas stood their ground. I remember reading an article where Travis said not being accepted in vegas was worse then what happened in Ferguson, MO.


----------



## Desert Driver

Lidman said:


> I'm glad Vegas stood their ground. I remember reading an article where Travis said not being accepted in vegas was worse then what happened in Ferguson, MO.


What a drama queen that clown is.


----------



## Lidman

He gives new meaning to the word "diva".


----------



## UPModerator

Please keep posts related to original topic.


----------



## MKEUber

I feel sorry for any Veteran who has to rely on Uber to support his family.


----------



## Lidman

MKEUber said:


> I feel sorry for any Veteran who has to rely on Uber to support his family.


I totally agree.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

chi1cabby said:


> *ANNOUNCING: UBERMILITARY FAMILIES COALITION & UBERMILITARY DIRECTOR*
> *http://blog.uber.com/UberMILITARYFamilies*


POST # 122 /chi1cabby : Bison has no-
ticed that by Reading
the Abovementioned #[F]UberBLOG on
the MILITARY Families Program, the
Reader CAN scroll downward to the
link where Thoughtfully Provided
FAQs are Available to Potential Driv-
ers. As an answer to "What does it
cost?" the answer States that "a Soft-
ware Licensing Fee of 5 - 20%" is
Deducted from Earnings.

WHERE in the U.S.A., where presumably,
90% of Military Family Drivers DO LIVE,
is there a Fee LESS THAN 20%? Worse,
no mention of the California Situation
where Recent Hires have found, much
to their dismay, that a 30% "take" applies
to the First 15 Rides Each Week, with the
next 15 @25% and After Proving Fealty
to His August Exigency (may $Billions
be Upon him) Emperor A••hat the Fist,
are You Entitled to the Oh So Generous
20% fee.

Here's a Billboardable Thought:

America's Military: Ready to DIE
Travi$ Kalanick: Living the LIE!


----------



## chi1cabby

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Thoughtfully Provided
> FAQs are Available to Potential Driv-
> ers. As an answer to "What does it
> cost?" the answer States that "a Soft-
> ware Licensing Fee of *5 - 20%*" is
> Deducted from Earnings.


*#UberMILITARY Signup & FAQs*












Casuale Haberdasher said:


> WHERE in the U.S.A., where presumably,
> 90% of Military Family Drivers DO LIVE,
> is there a *Fee LESS THAN 20%? *Worse,
> no mention of the California Situation
> where Recent Hires have found, much
> to their dismay, that a 30% "take" applies
> to the First 15 Rides Each Week, with the
> next 15 @25%


There is No U.S. Market where Uber's commission is currently *less than 20%. (See Edit 2 below) *On the contrary, Uber is now onboarding New Drivers with commission that* starts at 30%* and only drops to 20% After 30 or 40 rides.









Thread *Uber's cut* by Patrick123 in San Francisco.









Thread *One week, DONE. Sorry not worth it and 20% my ass its 30%* by uberclone in San Diego

Thread *drivers paid sliding scale *by sdrick in San Diego.

*Edit 1: *The three threads above led to this expose' by Forbes
*Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission
*
*Edit 2:* Uber now onboards New Drivers at 25% commission:
*Updated List of Markets Where UberX Commission For New Drivers Is 25% Or 28%

*


----------



## TeleSki

Looks like it resets every week? What a pantload!


----------



## Lidman

TeleSki said:


> Looks like it resets every week? What a pantload!


I wonder if it's uber way of encouraging to drivers to drive a lot more. The only time I recall it every being more then 20% is with the uber select, xl etc. at 28%..


----------



## suewho

Lidman said:


> I wonder if it's uber way of encouraging to drivers to drive a lot more. The only time I recall it every being more then 20% is with the uber select, xl etc. at 28%..


well its definately penalising them for not driving enough.


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> well its definately penalising them for not driving enough.


I totally agree. They're making it tougher for the new drivers.


----------



## suewho

So let me get this straight (correct me if im wrong)
If you do a $4 fare, uber takes its $1 safe rider fee,
that leaves $3.
30% of $3 is 90cents, so you get $2.10.
is that correct? If so thats nearly 50/50


----------



## Lidman

suewho said:


> So let me get this straight (correct me if im wrong)
> If you do a $4 fare, uber takes its $1 safe rider fee,
> that leaves $3.
> 30% of $3 is 90cents, so you get $2.10.
> is that correct? If so thats nearly 50/50


Looks pretty accurate to me. Hopefully the driver doesn't have waste too much gas getting to the pick up spot.


----------



## suewho

And hopefully they dont get hungry more than once per shift


----------



## troubleinrivercity

suewho said:


> well its definately penalising them for not driving enough.


Uber drivers don't want to drive Uber more than a few sweet hours a week, yet Uber needs them to and resorts to coercion? Sounds a hell of a lot like a job.


----------



## KeJorn

chi1cabby said:


> On the contrary, Uber is now onboarding New Drivers with commission that* starts at 30%* and only drops to 20% After 30 or 40 rides.
> View attachment 7337


Well there's greater incentive for Uber to keep the revolving door going.. more money in their pocket...


----------



## SCdave

chi1cabby said:


> *ANNOUNCING: UBERMILITARY FAMILIES COALITION & UBERMILITARY DIRECTOR*
> *http://blog.uber.com/UberMILITARYFamilies*


The first thing this "Coalition" and the new "Director" should do is provide a sample Profit/Loss Statement for driving Uber which includes all common costs an average Uber Military Driver running their own Transportation Business will expect to incur as an Uber Driver not just spewing out Total Earnings Potential.

Unless they do this, then it's all BS about wanting to help our Military and Military Families/Spouses.

And will those Navy/Marine families in the San Diego area be onboarded with the new 70/75/80% tiered commission program?


----------



## chi1cabby

SCdave said:


> And will those Navy/Marine families in the San Diego area being onboarded with the new 70/75/80% commission program?


----------



## ARIV005

Prentiss said:


> Dear Consumer:
> 
> In reference to your proposal to enter an independent contractor relationship, Rasier Kansas City, MO regrets to inform you that they are unable to further consider your proposal at this time. The decision, in part, is the result of information obtained through the Consumer Reporting Agency identified below.
> 
> In accordance with the Fair Credit Reporting Act, you have previously received a copy of this information and a copy of your rights under the Act. You have the right to obtain within 60 days of receipt of this letter a free copy of your consumer report from the Consumer Reporting Agency as identified below, which complies and maintains files on consumers on a nationwide basis.
> 
> You have the right to dispute any information contained in the report that you believe may be inaccurate or incomplete by contacting Hirease or, if the report is a credit report, by contacting the credit bureau that furnished the report.
> 
> The report was furnished to us by:
> 
> Hirease, Inc.
> Attn: Applicant Screening
> P O Box 2559
> Southern Pines NC 28388
> (866) 680-3596
> I doubt they checked my credit report because I never got a notice in the mail and im pretty sure they are required to send a letter if the check your credit.


Your credit gets messed up due to lack of money, which is why we do this stupid Uber job. They should be helping you fix your credit by giving you an income. They're ****en losers. Thank you for your service to this country. Good luck.


----------



## suewho

troubleinrivercity said:


> Uber drivers don't want to drive Uber more than a few sweet hours a week, yet Uber needs them to and resorts to coercion? Sounds a hell of a lot like a job.


thats one of my biggest beefs with the uber juggernaut, wont take any risk, but constantly knockin on your backdoor


----------



## TimFromMA

I did 5 years in the Army back in the early 90's


----------



## KeJorn

Lidman said:


> I totally agree. They're making it tougher for the new drivers.


All they care, is that they're making it more profitable for Uber... ("_because they can_")
Not like their profits were hurting before, so if they do this kind of thing just "_because_".. what will they do when their profits / stock drops significantly?

Lyft needs to be prepared. Opportunity may come knocking soon.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

if “because we can” is his actual quote, that shit will haunt them forever. It emblemizes the New American Corporation that everyone has had decades to get to know, and is just now learning to properly hate.

Travis is undoubtedly a techbro. How many top guys did he hire who talk like this? All of them?


----------



## chi1cabby

troubleinrivercity said:


> if "because we can" is his actual quote, that shit will haunt them forever.


----------



## SgtMurphy

Oh my God I hate this ****ing job. I'm dying out here. I can't believe they're doing tiered bullshit in places. If Boston drivers aren't at the boiling point, then I'm way out of touch. 
I ****inghate this shit. 
I can't find a ****ing real job. 


Kill me, then have a Memorial Day BBQ.
Name one of your burgers "Murphy," but on your Travis mask.
And eat me.


----------



## chi1cabby

SgtMurphy said:


> Kill me, then have a Memorial Day BBQ.
> Name one of your burgers "Murphy," but on your Travis mask.
> And eat me.


This too shall pass.

Happy Memorial Day to you Sarge!


----------



## Sydney Uber

UPModerator said:


> Please keep posts related to original topic.


Spoken like a true Military Man!


----------



## Sydney Uber

ARIV005 said:


> Your credit gets messed up due to lack of money, which is why we do this stupid Uber job. They should be helping you fix your credit by giving you an income. They're ****en losers. Thank you for your service to this country. Good luck.


Man! ARIV005 you got most of it right. The sad truth is that UBER have, are and will continue to be the winners in this lowlife deception to Military folk looking for something to do.

Who are the evil, sick arseholes who think up all these deceptions? I just don't get how any executive team can get together, building betrayal strategies targetting folk who protected the very freedoms they now abuse.

I'm starting to really dislike the high paid snakes that UBER employs to provide ccredibility. They are not stupid, they know how Uber is screwing with people's lives and futures.

Uber has the grossest, sickest corporate culture I have EVER witnessed. If I had the power I'd have all the Uber senior execs, investor leeches and Goldman Sachs support come down with a painful, slow brain eating cancer to end their lives. They decided to use their intellect to bring pain to so many, they should watch it and their lives being consumed in the most awful way!


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber is recruiting military-connected drivers in Fayetteville*
*http://www.fayobserver.com/news/loc...3-6003-56e7-8157-c0ef344cc8c3.html?TNNoMobile*


----------



## nutzareus

Classic exploitation. Fayette-Nam one of the largest military installations in the country.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber Charging Users 'Processing Fee' for Their Generous Veterans Day Donations*
*http://observer.com/2015/11/uber-ch...ee-for-their-generous-veterans-day-donations/*
*







*


----------



## chi1cabby

G. I. Driver | One Man's Mission To Help Veterans Find Work Through Uber
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/56437ffbe4b08cda348705e5


----------



## nutzareus

Tone deaf, plain ass dumb, insincere, and arrogance.


----------



## SCdave

chi1cabby said:


> G. I. Driver | One Man's Mission To Help Veterans Find Work Through Uber
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/56437ffbe4b08cda348705e5


Again, if it is to be transparent, then Uber needs to show each and every military vet during the Uber "G.I. Driver" recruiting process a a business plan.

What, the Uber "G.I. Driver" recruiting process will come with a "G.I. Driver" Business Plan? Yes, the business plan will state the potential income, associated expenses, and the potential real business risks and tax liabilities involved. You know, sort of like a "Business Plan".

Next, as part of being transparent during the "G.I. Driver" recruiting process, Uber will distribute to all Military Vet Recruits, a document titled, " How to track revenue and profit per mile" and " What ever driver needs to know about insurance needs and risks associated with a Driving Service" and " How to do your taxes as an independent contractor ". These documents will be developed by a outside CPA or Consulting Firm with a track record of working in the Driving Service business sector and having no ties with Uber.

I do believe that many Vets could be helped with integration back into the workforce by being a Driver. But non of the benefits that don't begin with "Net Profit" or "Insurance and Risks" outweight the social integration benefits.

Does this mean that Military Vets who choose to drive for Uber and Lyft as TNC Drivers cannot be successful as a Driving Service Business. Of course not. But how would those Military Vets even know the potential for financial success or failure as an Uber or Lyft Driver if they were never shown a Business Plan, a sample Profit & Loss Statement, what the liabilities and insurance risks are, and how to track Net Profit per mile as a Driving Service?

So my question for Rich Bodmer, Uber Spokesperson for the G.I. Driver Recruiting Program is, what Business Tools will Uber be providing each and every Military Vet so they can make an informed business decision on whether to become a TNC Driver?

And if anyone says, all of these business related tools and documents are not needed to be successful as an Independent Contractor. Yes, in that case, we call the Driver an Employee.


----------



## chi1cabby

chi1cabby said:


> G. I. Driver | One Man's Mission To Help Veterans Find Work Through Uber
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/56437ffbe4b08cda348705e5


I've started a new thread on *G.I. Driver:*

*G. I. Driver | One Man's Mission To Help Veterans Find Work Through Uber*


----------



## fotograzio

I am a retired US Navy veteran. I signed up with Uber last November 2015. The experience overall was good until they cut the rates JAN 1. Any respectable person, veteran or not should stop driving for Uber in San Diego. It's a disgrace what they are doing and how they are using drivers to lined their own pockets at the driver's expense. Anyone who takes the time to do the math will realize that the rates are below minimum wage now, and if you factor in the depreciation of your car, maintenance, insurance and gas, or just deduct the 54 cents per mile driving (please include the miles picking up your customer and driving around waiting for next trip), you are working in the RED. I do not recommend driving for any US veterans, retired or discharged. Find a company that treats your service with more respect and dignity.


----------



## Bill Feit

fotograzio said:


> I am a retired US Navy veteran. I signed up with Uber last November 2015. The experience overall was good until they cut the rates JAN 1. Any respectable person, veteran or not should stop driving for Uber in San Diego. It's a disgrace what they are doing and how they are using drivers to lined their own pockets at the driver's expense. Anyone who takes the time to do the math will realize that the rates are below minimum wage now, and if you factor in the depreciation of your car, maintenance, insurance and gas, or just deduct the 54 cents per mile driving (please include the miles picking up your customer and driving around waiting for next trip), you are working in the RED. I do not recommend driving for any US veterans, retired or discharged. Find a company that treats your service with more respect and dignity.


Agree 100% and thank you for posting. Also, what about the offer to have active duty military and spouses drive they made last year? How many of those took up the partner app? How many of those made the mistake of buying or leasing a vehicle from Uber to do their independent contractor business and make the $1000/wk Uber said they could make? Now, there is a rumor Uber is going to allow prisoners released from California jails due to Prop 47 to drive for them...they will probably sell or lease them cars also! Statistics show Uber added over 6000 drivers JUST IN SAN DIEGO last year!


----------



## Bill Feit

SCdave said:


> Again, if it is to be transparent, then Uber needs to show each and every military vet during the Uber "G.I. Driver" recruiting process a a business plan.
> 
> What, the Uber "G.I. Driver" recruiting process will come with a "G.I. Driver" Business Plan? Yes, the business plan will state the potential income, associated expenses, and the potential real business risks and tax liabilities involved. You know, sort of like a "Business Plan".
> 
> Next, as part of being transparent during the "G.I. Driver" recruiting process, Uber will distribute to all Military Vet Recruits, a document titled, " How to track revenue and profit per mile" and " What ever driver needs to know about insurance needs and risks associated with a Driving Service" and " How to do your taxes as an independent contractor ". These documents will be developed by a outside CPA or Consulting Firm with a track record of working in the Driving Service business sector and having no ties with Uber.
> 
> I do believe that many Vets could be helped with integration back into the workforce by being a Driver. But non of the benefits that don't begin with "Net Profit" or "Insurance and Risks" outweight the social integration benefits.
> 
> Does this mean that Military Vets who choose to drive for Uber and Lyft as TNC Drivers cannot be successful as a Driving Service Business. Of course not. But how would those Military Vets even know the potential for financial success or failure as an Uber or Lyft Driver if they were never shown a Business Plan, a sample Profit & Loss Statement, what the liabilities and insurance risks are, and how to track Net Profit per mile as a Driving Service?
> 
> So my question for Rich Bodmer, Uber Spokesperson for the G.I. Driver Recruiting Program is, what Business Tools will Uber be providing each and every Military Vet so they can make an informed business decision on whether to become a TNC Driver?
> 
> And if anyone says, all of these business related tools and documents are not needed to be successful as an Independent Contractor. Yes, in that case, we call the Driver an Employee.


Be smart...stay away. I have been driving for over 20 months and Uber has taken this business form being fun, rewarding, and profitable to being a complete loss and frustrating. I have seen Uber take away tools I need to do my job as an independent business person. At one time I could look at a Waybill after acceptance of a ride and see the destination...took that away. When I first started driving I could download a CSV file DAILY that showed all the information of my day's trips, took that away so I have to enter the data manually. And then there are those tools (that exist on other platforms) drivers have been asking for they will not provide...passenger ability to add a tip to their final bill if driver did a good job, ability to set a destination and only see rides going that way, ability to set own minimum fare and pickup radius. Ability to adjust our own fare structure. All of these tools are/were available on the Sidecar software but Sidecar is no more, and some are on Lyft and other platforms.


----------

